# What's your favorite type of call?



## paccookie (Dec 14, 2007)

Just out of curiosity...what's your favorite type of call?

I tend to prefer orthopedic-type trauma - anything involving broken bones makes me happy.  LOL  A friend from EMT school was always grossed out by the sound of crepitus...but not me.  I love a good ortho trauma.  Maybe it's because I can't legally take the ALS calls, but I really enjoy the ortho ones, even if they are fairly simple most of the time.

My partner loves fire stand bys (he's also with the fire dept...) and medical calls.  We both like diagnosing the patients.  

So what's your favorite?


----------



## firecoins (Dec 15, 2007)

I like patients who walk to the rig.

I love patients even more when I can convince the fire dept/rescue squad to carry the patient into the rig for me.    

I love patients who 1. are throwing up. 2. lost control of their bowels 3. are throwing up and lost control of their bowels


----------



## NJN (Dec 15, 2007)

firecoins said:


> I like patients who walk to the rig.



Same with me. Sometimes small lacerations are nice, when the bleeding is manageable. And there are always the few frequent fliers (most of whom are of  the intoxicated sort), who walk to the rig after falling down, getting small lacerations, and getting back up. Who always enjoy a good laugh, and know where they go and start walking to their room before you do.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Dec 15, 2007)

Impending respiratory failure for any reason.  I'll be all over that faster than you can spit.


----------



## Rattletrap (Dec 15, 2007)

I like healthy people who do not need my help. I get to sit in station and do nothing and get paid for it while nobody suffers.


----------



## firetender (Dec 15, 2007)

Today, my favorite calls were when circumstances were so overwhelming, I gave up and something Else took over, using me as a vehicle. i.e.when I had two patients in their twenties, critical from a car wreck, 1/2 hr. to the hospital, EMT partner and the circumstances were so overwhelming, I gave up and something Else took over, using me as a vehicle. They lived (and actually flourished). Thank God!

Back then they were the ones where I got to step into a world nobody else got to see, anything from deserted beaches to military installations to movie star homes.


----------



## certguy (Dec 16, 2007)

*Favorite calls*

Hey Firetender , 
   Face it , god put you in the right place , at the right time , and with the right skills and gear to help save two people . Great feeling isn't it ? Congrats ! Way cool !

As for favorite calls , in my younger days , I was an adrenaline junkie . I loved a good trauma and saw a lot . My first partner however , was the exact
opposite . She was perfectly content with running interfacitities ( we called them poo - tie calls ) all day long and hate running code . This drove me nuts . Needless to say , the first time I got to drive code 3 with her ( an MCI - hotel fire in downtown San Diego ) was real interesting .


----------



## Aileana (Dec 19, 2007)

I love bloody traumas most, but also like unconscious calls, and codes. Probably just the adrenaline junkie in me


----------



## Asclepius (Dec 19, 2007)

I like non-emergency intra-facility transfers....oh wait, I don't have to be politically correct on here do I?

I like the calls that push me to my limits and make me think about what is really going on with this patient. Be it trauma or medical, if it takes me out of the mundane and turns me into a detective, I love it.

I tend to also like trauma. Maybe because it's high stress, golden hour, load and go type stuff. These are the patients that you can do something for most of the time and walk away with the feeling that you saved someone.

Full arrests? Let's face it, we don't get as many of those to live as we do trauma or other medical calls. They're high stress, but basically you only have to follow an algorithm to get by. Not a great deal of thinking outside the box with these patients.

I also like the calls when your partner is also a paramedic or at the very least a seasoned intermediate. On those high stress, do or dye, type calls, it helps to not have to be the only one who can do ALS interventions.


----------



## medic8613 (Dec 25, 2007)

Call me an action junky (its true), but I would have to say cardiac arrest calls are my favorite. Even though they are very easy calls, and 99% of the time I know exactly what to do, and when to do it, they are still exciting because we have to move at a much faster pace than we normally do. And its always a great day when you make a save like that.


----------



## Emt /b/ (Dec 25, 2007)

When we get there and the Police or Fire Department waves us off.


----------



## FireMedic88172 (Dec 25, 2007)

I love a good bloody multiple PI.

thats me all day!


FM


----------



## Jon (Dec 25, 2007)

I once had a preceptor teach me that the BEST call is a Recall!

I try to hold to that principal


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 25, 2007)

I like the ones that they can tell me thank you or I know that my actions some how (medically or emotionally by just being there) made a difference. 

After the newness wears off, one realizes that our true job is to handle the situation and crisis that the caller cannot. 

R/r 911


----------



## Hastings (Dec 26, 2007)

Psych.

God, I hate trauma.

Anything interesting medical call that isn't immediately obvious.

SVT and related are always favourites.


----------



## firecoins (Dec 26, 2007)

my favorite calls are the one I run.  I hate doing calls under supervision of a preceptor.


----------



## kiwimedic (Dec 26, 2007)

I'd say a VT/VF cardiac arrest.

-CPR
-Check pulse
-Shock
-Drugs
-CPR

and round and round it goes ....


----------



## medicdan (Dec 26, 2007)

Jon said:


> I once had a preceptor teach me that the BEST call is a Recall!
> 
> I try to hold to that principal



Thats true until you have had five in a row-- all between 2 and 3AM as you are trying to sleep (during the winter)... You get toned out, bundled up, out the door, into the ambulance, down the street and you hear RECALL. So you turn around, park, de-bundle, and go back to sleep, only to hear you tones go off just as you go to sleep... I once had 7 recalls in a row-- within a 3 hour period. 

I'd have to say my favorite call is anytime I learn something new and have a hand in treatment. I'm still at the point that every day comes with new surprises.


----------



## MICU (Dec 26, 2007)

All the cardiac and raspiratory calls are fine with me...
PALS is one the most intersting subjects as well

CPR might be nice but it's to much routine'ish'...


----------



## paccookie (Dec 26, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> I like the ones that they can tell me thank you or I know that my actions some how (medically or emotionally by just being there) made a difference.
> 
> After the newness wears off, one realizes that our true job is to handle the situation and crisis that the caller cannot.
> 
> R/r 911



I love those.  It's always nice when the patient or the family appreciates what we do and it's even better when you know that you've made a difference in their lives in some way, even if it's small.


----------



## paccookie (Dec 26, 2007)

kiwimedic said:


> I'd say a VT/VF cardiac arrest.
> 
> -CPR
> -Check pulse
> ...



Oooh...I haven't had one of those...  I need to talk it up so we'll have one of those next shift.  lol  My partner would LOVE that.


----------



## medic8613 (Dec 26, 2007)

GSWs are good too. To revise what I said, a traumatic arrest secondary to a GSW or two is my favorite type of call.


----------

